# showing signs of pregnancy, wheight gain.



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

I'm trying to figure something out as one of my does has me waiting on her litter :roll: she looks bred but I thought she would have had them 4 days ago already though she was in with the buck for 12 days and I'm figuring from the first two days. So my question is at what point do does normally start looking bred?


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

When i pair mice up i count 16 days from when the females go in with the males, On the 16th - 17th day i take them out and put them in there own box then i start to notice them getting bigger and swelling from the 9th-21st day.


----------

